# feral pigeons / leg feathering



## fenchurch (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello,
I am studying cold adaptation in feral pigeons in Chicago. One of the possible adaptations is leg feathering, but little information exists on this. If anyone breeds pigeons and could tell me something about frequency and type of leg feathering I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Christina


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

The feathering on the leg is common, How much feathering does it have. if it's only on the legs and not on the toes then it's "grouse legs" it they are down on the toes also there called "Slippers" if it has feathers sticking off it's toes that are about 2-5 inchs long then these are called "muff" they are what you get when you have grouse legs and slippers genes in the same bird.

Later,


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Feral pigeons wont ordinarily have feathers on there feet, they are just a recessive genetic detail that many fanciers favor. Those on the toes are muffs and that is what certain breeds are known for, not ferals. Sometimes the feathers of a feral on its legs will be there but very small and not a lot. This does not help with the cold for ferals. They are naturally hardy birds.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a feral, young male, large and he is dark blue with white wing tip, a white streak on his head and BEAUTIFUL white thickly feathered legs all the way down, I should get a pic of him.








I have about 4 more with feathered legs too, some fully and others just afew here and there but they are beautiful..

Mary


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

If you find a feral pigeon with feathered legs, it is not a result of adapation to cold weather. As has already been susggested, leg feathering is a recessive gene found only on some domestic pigons. When domestic pigeons which have been bread for certain characteristics become lost and join a feral pigeon community, over a few generations, the offspring will eventually look like the "default" look found on most feral pigeons. 
Regards,
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I got some photos of Mooney








http://community.webshots.com/album/56995112OjtMoX 

The 2 last pics are of him, both titled "Mooney"

Mary


----------



## fenchurch (Feb 14, 2003)

Actually, I've seen a few ferals with feathering. I know grouse/muff isn't explicitly a result of a cold adaptation, but rather am trying to see if there is a benefit for ferals to have this feathering feet type. Data I've looked at suggests it's a recessive mutation, but other studies have shown continuous variation for this leg type. I want to know if anyone knew about frequencies of this adaptation to maybe compare the estimated frequency to the population frequency. 

Mooney is a beautiful bird!

Thanks all for the information,
Christina


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

i would think that muffed commons would be hampered in the wild. If the feathers were of any length. The ice and snow woud freeze to the feathers as the bird would roost sometimes . Causeing a very big problem. Now small feather length would not. But as domesticated birds are released escape or crossed into the wild type that has mufffed toes and legs. a certain amount of the young would .But as said this would revert back. And its possible to have a small amunt of mutated genes in the common pigeon also. But would be on the rare occasion.


----------

